# Buzz player



## titounnnne (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Avis aux utilisateur de l'ipad 2 et l'Apple Tv 2 eme génération.

Je cherche à s'avoir si Buzz Player fait bien du AirPlay vidéo avec l'ipad 2 et Apple Tv 2, j'ai un amis qui a buzz player sur son iPad 1 et sa émet le son mais pas la video en AirPlay et j'ai crue comprendre que sa fonctionne que avec l'ipad 2 pour la vidéo.

Alors si y a quelqu'un qui peut me le confirmer.

Merci.


----------

